# Just curious about this...



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm just INSANELY curious about this, so, here's my question:
For those of us who DO lift weights, what's your favorite exercise to do with them?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I'm just INSANELY curious about this, so, here's my question:
> For those of us who DO lift weights, what's your favorite exercise to do with them?


 
putting those 12 oz cans in the garbage.

really probaly sqaurts.


----------



## benj13bowlin (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a really hard question to answer.  I like the feeling of pushing a lot of weight, especially on exercises that work several muscle groups.  So I guess I would have to say the incline dumbell press is my favorite, but there are so many others that I like almost as much.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2007)

I love doing pull overs and pectoral flys.   I really like the way my muscles feel when I do those two....

- Ceicei


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 16, 2007)

Inclines and declines with dumbells; burn-out curl supersets with a straight bar.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 16, 2007)

Short range benchpresses to failure (enough mass to fail at ~20 reps) -- one set per week.

Same for short range pullups --> one set.

Cable pulldowns because I'm too weak still to do full blown pullups.

Also, leg extensions and leg curls --> 3 sets of each.  These are therapeutic for a knee condition that I have.

I do not enjoy lifting weights, but I do these few exercises.


----------



## buldog (Oct 16, 2007)

Seated rows.  I like the way it keeps up my heart rate up and makes me feel so energized afterwards.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 16, 2007)

Clubbell Iron Cross

I usually do the Shoulder Cast, the one handed component that makes the up the Iron Cross when you add a second clubbell, because I find it easier to work into a routine.  But the Iron Cross speaks to me.

The Side Swipe includes the Shoulder Cast and continues onto a swing, increasing the range of motion.  However, it's got a completely different sensation of yielding, halting, and overcoming force because the swing and gravity give you some helping physics.

However, I try not to have favorites.  And my first inclination was to say, "The exercise I'm doing right Now."  Thank you for causing me to look a bit deeper.

EDIT - Hey, I found a video.  This guy is huge, I've got some concerns about his form, and it looks like 5 lbs clubbells, but here you go: http://media.putfile.com/The-Iron-Cross-Demo-with-Clubbells


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 16, 2007)

Last time I did heavy weight training, I started with squats.  Something I read (maybe _Brawn)_ said there were some big advantages to that.  This was 10 years back, so I don't recall the details.

These days, I do yoga and calithstenics.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 16, 2007)

I should probably say what my faves are, huh?

OK, I like squats, bicep curls and military press.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 17, 2007)

If I only have time for one exercise I like to load up a bar and do the stiff-legged deadlift.  I injured my back a couple years back, and it has done wonders for me.​


----------



## mini_dez (Oct 17, 2007)

Pec flys would probably be my favorite.  Followed by bicep curls and pullovers.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 18, 2007)

bicep curls and tricep pull downs. When I get my knee right, leg press

B


----------



## meth18au (Oct 18, 2007)

Bench Press....undoubtedly my favourite.  However if I had to pick exercises for other major body parts I would pick Bent Over Rows & Deadlifts.


----------

